# Whats biggest size USB memory stick to use with the Alpine INA W910 ????



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi I am wanting to know, what size and type usb memory sticks are best to work with the alpine ina w910 headunit?

I have heard that the bigger GB size of the memory stick the slower the loading times (which makes sense of course), but how big can I go before its gets significantly slow? And is there a type of usb memory stick best suited for this headunit?

Whats the biggest size usb memory stick someone has used with this headunit?


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone???


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

You can probably find the info in the manual. I know my pioneer can take 32gb, but has restrictions on directory length and path structure as it uses and old version of linux for the OS which most stereo's do.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

have you asked alpine?


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

theoldguy said:


> have you asked alpine?


i asked, but they couldnt tell me much more than they have used a 2gb usb stick in there, so not too much help


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Safest bet 16g, 32G most likely will be the max.

And according to most specs no files higher than 320K can be played back unless some weird formatting or some trick I have not been able to know how to do is done.

Also not all types of files can be played, most only play WAV, MPT3, and skipp AAC, only higher end units play AAC files (the apple standard) with Alpine head units


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

this is from the Crutchfield site, not always as reliable but OK in most cases

_*USB/iPod Connectivity

USB Port: The Alpine INA-W910 features a rear-panel USB type-A port (6' USB extension cable included), so you may connect a USB memory device (MSC or MTP) to this headunit. Your connected USB memory device may contain MP3 (8-320 kbps), WMA (48-192 kbps), and AAC (16-320 kbps) music files formatted in FAT 12/16/32. ID3 tags (v1, v2) and WMA tags are supported; track title, artist name, and album name ID3/WMA tag data can be displayed. The unit off the following USB playback controls.

Bank Function: This unit has a "Bank" function that automatically divides every 1,000 songs stored on a USB memory device into individual banks to make searching and playing back a song easier. A maximum of 1,000 songs/100 folders for one bank can be stored according to the order stored in the USB memory device. A maximum of 20 banks (20,000 songs) can be recognized.
File/Folder Search: You can search each stored "Bank" by file (tag info)/folder name or number.
Category Search: You can also search each stored "Bank" of music by Playlist, Artist, Album, Song, Genre, or Composer.
ABC Search: You search the contents in the above categories alphabetically (A-Z).
Playlist: When a song is played back, a playlist of all the songs with the same Artist or Album stored in the USB device can be created.
Repeat/Random: In addition, the head unitoffers Repeat (File/Folder/) and Random (Folder/All) playback modes for your USB memory device's stored music.
Note: You can only play back non-copy protected MP3/WMA/AAC files

iPod/iPhone AV Playback: You can connect your iPod or iPhone to the INA-W910's rear-panel USB port and 3.5mm AV connector, using the included iPod dock-connector AV cable to get access to all of your iPod/iPhone's stored music and videos, right from the headunit. Using the included cable allows audio/video playback, music navigation, information display, and charging of select iPod/iPhone models from the INA-W910.

iPod/iPhone Control: Once your iPod/iPhone is connected, you get convenient control of your iPod/iPhone from the headunit. You can also choose to control your iPod/iPhone or from its clickwheel or touchscreen.

Browsing: The Alpine INA-W910 lets you navigate your iPod/iPhone's audio and video contents by category.
Music: Browse music by Playlist, Artist, Album, Song, Genre, Composer, Podcast, or Audiobook.
Videos: Browse videos by Video Playlist, Movie, Music Video, TV Show, Video Podcast, or Rented Movie
ABC Search: You can then search these categories alphabetically (A-Z).
Shuffle: The head unitoffers three Shuffle (Random) playback functions.
Shuffle Albums: songs in each album are played back in proper order; upon completion of all the songs in the album, the next album is selected randomly
Shuffle Songs: randomly plays back songs within a selected category (playlist, artist, album, song, genre, composer.)
Shuffle All: plays all songs on your iPod/iPhone randomly
Repeat: A single song can be repeatedly played back.
iPod/iPhone Display (with Album Art): The Alpine INA-W910 will display your iPod/iPhone's music file information when you are controlling your iPod or iPhone from the Alpine headunit. The head unitwill display Track number, Elapsed playing time, Artist name, Song title, and Album Art.*_


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Not your same unit but I was able to run a 64gig on the 80prs the x7500s and the stock non uvo Rio headunit. Sadly the fastest format read was actually the Rio hu. But we are talking about 5 seconds instead 15.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> Safest bet 16g, 32G most likely will be the max.
> 
> 
> 
> > Why do you reckon no higher than 32gb will play?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

huggy54 said:


> Alrojoca said:
> 
> 
> > Safest bet 16g, 32G most likely will be the max.
> ...


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a Kenwood X997 but I've gotten a 64GB and 128GB to work as long as it's Fat32. Both USB3.0 drives. Kenwood couldn't really tell me either so I just tried them. The 128 was slow as hell to access though when first starting the car. The 64GB starts playing by the time I get my seat belt on and start pulling out of the driveway.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

The Alpine banking system is quite frustrating to me. I've never owned Apple anything, but I've been looking into Ipods just to get away from banking.
Running a CDA-117 w/ 32g sd card currently.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

steppinrazer said:


> The Alpine banking system is quite frustrating to me. I've never owned Apple anything, but I've been looking into Ipods just to get away from banking.
> Running a CDA-117 w/ 32g sd card currently.


How quick does it take to load up the 32gb drive?


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

unless I'm missing something stupid or they have improved it.. It only loads up the current bank you are on. Once you switch banks it has to scan again. It does a piss poor job of organizing also, the banks are set by the order in which you load the files on the card. So you can end up with the same artist spread all over the banks.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

steppinrazer said:


> unless I'm missing something stupid or they have improved it.. It only loads up the current bank you are on. Once you switch banks it has to scan again. It does a piss poor job of organizing also, the banks are set by the order in which you load the files on the card. So you can end up with the same artist spread all over the banks.


Ok how long does a bank (which is about 1000 songs) take to load?


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

2-3 minutes i would say. It plays while banking,but doesn't like track changes during.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

What is the idea behind banking, what does, or is it supposed to do?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrojoca said:


> Safest bet 16g, 32G most likely will be the max.


My HU (Pioneer) can see up to 32GB (FAT32), it cannot read a USB or SD larger than that.


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

You can use up to a 1TB completely full of music if you wanted to, but it's only going to load what it can load.

The Sony I have is capable of 64,000. It doesn't matter if it's a 32gb flash drive or a 256gb flash drive. It's only going to load 64,000 songs. Plus, that's only if the songs are in 128 different folders with up to 500 songs in each folder. If I only have 1 folder and put 700 songs in that folder, it's only going to pick the first 500 songs.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes! 
If a 64g FD takes time before it can play. Why not just carry two 32G flash drives or 3 or 4 16GB flash drives.

It takes a lot to fill up a 64Gb flash drive, maybe not so much with lossless files but most Head Units can not play lossless files through a flash drive anyway according to what I read. 

A 64FD is only good to back up a whole computer hard drive, or at least for me, it is more than enough.

Playing files through a flash drive is not as fun as it is through an ipod. You just need to take extra time to make a few folders, that could be playlists and move them properly because sometimes they all play in alphabetical order, on my older HU it was hard to figure out how to scroll through files with my new Alpine HU is not so bad compared to an ipod.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

perhaps ive only put less than 32 gigs on mine then. Its possible, but I could swear Ive had that thing full up. Though if 5 people say 1 person is incorrect....


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

REGULARCAB said:


> perhaps ive only put less than 32 gigs on mine then. Its possible, but I could swear Ive had that thing full up. Though if 5 people say 1 person is incorrect....



At least you have the talent and computer skills to make it work , most of us don't


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> My HU (Pioneer) can see up to 32GB (FAT32), it cannot read a USB or SD larger than that.


what Pioneer you got?



Alrojoca said:


> Yes!
> If a 64g FD takes time before it can play. Why not just carry two 32G flash drives or 3 or 4 16GB flash drives.
> 
> It takes a lot to fill up a 64Gb flash drive, maybe not so much with lossless files but most Head Units can not play lossless files through a flash drive anyway according to what I read.


I think that might be my best option, I mean usb pen drives are cheap anyways, ill buy like 2 or 3, would've of course preferred one stick, but dont mind a few.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Basically it is following maximum limit of FAT32 system. 
Older Pioneer USB reader units(including CD-UB100) take longer time when dealing with larger size pendrives.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

steppinrazer said:


> The Alpine banking system is quite frustrating to me. I've never owned Apple anything, but I've been looking into Ipods just to get away from banking.
> Running a CDA-117 w/ 32g sd card currently.


What is the actual use of banking? seems it cause more issues than solving any?

I've always wondered why it's faster for iPod/iPhone integration in terms of loading up songs/artists etc, surely with USB its should be the same, perhaps im missing something?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrojoca said:


> Yes!
> If a 64g FD takes time before it can play. Why not just carry two 32G flash drives or 3 or 4 16GB flash drives.


Agree. 



Alrojoca said:


> It takes a lot to fill up a 64Gb flash drive, maybe not so much with lossless files but most Head Units can not play lossless files through a flash drive anyway according to what I read.


"WAV" can be lossless (LPCM), I think is safe to say that ALL units can play wav as that is the default format for CD's.



Alrojoca said:


> A 64FD is only good to back up a whole computer hard drive, or at least for me, it is more than enough.


Lucky you, I've been saving files for the longest time and I have about 320GB, but that is including my ripped CD's and pictures from my travels and events.



Alrojoca said:


> Playing files through a flash drive is not as fun as it is through an ipod. You just need to take extra time to make a few folders, that could be playlists and move them properly because sometimes they all play in alphabetical order, on my older HU it was hard to figure out how to scroll through files with my new Alpine HU is not so bad compared to an ipod.


Not true anymore. I just dump music files in my SD and my head unit creates an internal database of all the songs and organizes it in multiple ways using metadata (I guess or file names, I don't know...). Very easy to find stuff in a 32GB SD card full of music. The screen is touch screen and recognizes gestures, sort of like a smart phone but bigger.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info shared! :thumbsup:
Another good reason to consider touch screens for easier to use and find music


----------

